# Array of Autos ~ Stagger Crop



## time4tokin20s (Nov 7, 2008)

I've decided I needed to start a new journal since I am now growing several different strains of autos.Making the Auto White Russian title of the old journal a little misleading.
I am now growing -
Auto White Russian, 5 plants at various stages W/ seeds brewing - 
Dieselryder, 1 plant almost done and 70 seeds - 
Auto AK-47xMaster Kush, 4 plants a month old and 6 seeds - 
Snowryder, 4 plants @ 2 weeks and 6 seeds -
I also have 4 Feminized Auto AK-47 seeds.

These are grown as a stagger crop so I should be harvesting around a plant a week from now on.

I have a homemade box that's 4 1/2' w x 6' h x 2 1/2' d
I am using 3 of the $20 150w HPS's.I have noticed that auto's still crave a veg light up to 2 weeks into flowering so I am also using a few veg tubes and a few daylight cfl's on the flower side.
On the veg side I have 8- 100w daylight cfl's

I have been keeping the veg lights on 24/0 to keep my box a little warmer now winter's here (one advantage of autos).The HPS's still get shut down for 5 hours a day though.

I use tall and skinny Rubbermaid bread containers so I can place as many plants in my box as possible (24 full).Check out my previous journal to see more details on my containers---------> 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29943

I use organic soil,worm castings,and perlite for my potting mix.

I start my plants out with a half dose of root stimulater/starter a week after sprouting.At week two I use a half dose of the root stim. and a half dose of Bio-grow.Third week they get a full dose of both.

After flowering begins in the fourth and fith weeks they get half doses of Bio-bloom and a super bloom fert.After 6 weeks and beyond they get the full doses of the blooms, plus I add Sugar Daddy to the mix after week 6 and until end of the grow.

Some pics to start things out.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Nov 8, 2008)

Harvested the Dieselryder.Thiches where about 40% amber


----------



## ironman149 (Nov 11, 2008)

plants lookin good man, green mojo to you


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Nov 11, 2008)

*Nice selection on your auto's  I like the master Kush grew it once and like a dumb *** did not due any seeds.
If you haven't already  done the AK47 you will love them.
I have some going on now from last grows seeds. 
Looks like you will have a great winter.
*

   GOOD LUCK  
  GET THAT MAXIMUM YIELD  ​


----------



## time4tokin20s (Nov 11, 2008)

GrandDaddyToke said:
			
		

> *Nice selection on your auto's  I like the master Kush grew it once and like a dumb *** did not due any seeds.
> If you haven't already  done the AK47 you will love them.
> I have some going on now from last grows seeds.
> Looks like you will have a great winter.
> ...



LOL,They're getting bigger and bigger.Each new batch seems to be a little better.Hopefully I'll be getting 20 grams out of each soon.This last dieselryder weighed 15 before I jarred it to cure today.Imagine it will still lose a few more grams before done.


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 11, 2008)

*Looks like a nice harvest buddy! Let us know how DIESEL she tastes *


----------



## dangreen (Nov 12, 2008)

Tuned in for another killer perpetual grow!


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 12, 2008)

looking great i will be takeing a look, thinking of geting some auto beans my self.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Nov 12, 2008)

time4tokin20s said:
			
		

> LOL,They're getting bigger and bigger.Each new batch seems to be a little better.Hopefully I'll be getting 20 grams out of each soon.This last dieselryder weighed 15 before I jarred it to cure today.Imagine it will still lose a few more grams before done.


 
*I think you will be in for a big surprise when you harvest your Auto AK47s. :dancing: *
*I ended up with 21 females my last grow and averaged over 60 grams per plant.  *
*Some went tall on me and some were short fat and loaded with bud. :smoke1: *
*On my last week of watering I used Clearex flush with one tablespoon of Black Strap Molasses per gallon.*
*I read this on a good article in High Times and I think it may have paid off.*
*I also flushed the same way maybe three or four times throughout the grow.*
*I definitely noticed a difference within a few days each time it was done.*
*I used all FF nutrients.*
*You have a very fine looking grow started that I am excited to be able to watch.*
*Keep us all updated with pictures and get that*
* MAXIMUM YIELD  *​


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 12, 2008)

soon my will pay off in DEC...


----------



## IRISH (Nov 12, 2008)

Lookin' good Bro.:hubba: . have'nt done any autos' yet, but they are on the 'to do list'...bb...


----------



## Sexologist420 (Nov 13, 2008)

Looking good man.  I originally wanted to go with some autos when I started my first grow back in augast.  However, because of some money issues I just went with some mexican brick weed shwag seeds and to be honest im glad I did because there doing alot better then I thought they would.  I really want to do some lowryder#2X Auto AK-47 from lowryder seeds.  The next grow I do I will grow those and a indica dominant lowryder strain.  Good luck with your grow man...Ill have my eyes peeled and the blunt lit.

Pce


----------



## time4tokin20s (Nov 13, 2008)

Here's another Auto White Russian.Kind of short but I think I'll get 20 gms out of her.These things take forever.She would have been 3 months old tomorrow with 60% amber triches.


----------



## dangreen (Nov 14, 2008)

Dam those take forever. But that looks like some chronic. Let me know how the smoke is was thinking about getting a pack.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Nov 14, 2008)

dangreen said:
			
		

> Dam those take forever. But that looks like some chronic. Let me know how the smoke is was thinking about getting a pack.



Yeah I was starting to get a little impatient for it to get done.It's some killer smoke though.I'm giving that dieselryder a fast cure so it should be ready to smoke in a few days.


----------



## dangreen (Nov 14, 2008)

What smoke have you liked best of the auto's?


----------



## time4tokin20s (Nov 14, 2008)

dangreen said:
			
		

> What smoke have you liked best of the auto's?



Dieselryder.Better all around smoke.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Nov 14, 2008)

Here we got some older Auto White Russians at various ages.The 4 Snowryders just starting to flower good.Next in size are 2 Female and 2 male AK-47 x Kush.Love the looks of these.Then there are 3 Dieselryder sprout.Gonna start some more seeds tonight.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Nov 21, 2008)

Some new pics.The Snowryders are gonna stay way short but look like they have the potential to get really fat.I can't wait to see these Ak47 x Kush done.These things are beautiful with their fat Indica lookin leaves.I took some pics of a Snowryder and a Ak x Kush so you can really see the difference in the two.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Nov 22, 2008)

Some White Russian almost cured.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 22, 2008)

yer growing some nice bud, bud :aok:


----------



## mistisrising (Dec 3, 2008)

time4tokin20s said:
			
		

> Some White Russian almost cured.



It doesn't surprise me that the wr's were the slowest ones you had, they are the smallest of the different ones that I started, and at seventeen days, were still not showing sex when all the others had. Is it as strong as it looks?


----------



## time4tokin20s (Dec 4, 2008)

mistisrising said:
			
		

> It doesn't surprise me that the wr's were the slowest ones you had, they are the smallest of the different ones that I started, and at seventeen days, were still not showing sex when all the others had. Is it as strong as it looks?




Yep, it's pretty strong.I haven't got anything over 40% triches because they start drying up before they can get that far.Just too long.I've had a little trouble getting my box dialed in for winter so that might have had a little to do with it.I'm gonna have to figure the Russians out because I ended up with 250 seeds out of the last harvest.
Here are some pics of another one I picked tonight that was browning before it's time.This girl really had some meat on her but only had around 1/4 amber triches.


----------



## mike1245 (Dec 4, 2008)

*excellent *work! :aok:
your bud looks BOMBBBBBB


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 12, 2008)

time4tokin20s said:
			
		

> Harvested the Dieselryder.Thiches where about 40% amber


 
I was told your not supposed to use clear containers. Your plants look fine in the clear containers.



Woops I just seen the black bags.


----------



## smokingjoe (Dec 17, 2008)

holy snappin duck ****


----------



## Thorn (Dec 17, 2008)

wow great pics! 

have you tried growing any of the dutchbreed autos?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 17, 2008)

*wow just stumbled on your journal and:holysheep: im glad i did :hubba:
such beautiful ladies :farm: :48:*


----------



## dangreen (Dec 18, 2008)

How are things going? Great pics!


----------



## time4tokin20s (Dec 19, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> wow great pics!
> 
> have you tried growing any of the dutchbreed autos?



No,we can't get Dutchbreed in the States without going through hoops


----------



## time4tokin20s (Dec 19, 2008)

dangreen said:
			
		

> How are things going? Great pics!



Doing good.I have some Snowryders starting their final stage.I'll try to get some pics up sometime this weekend.


----------



## dangreen (Dec 19, 2008)

Nice, to tell you the truth i really didn't enjoy the Snowryder smoke that much. But i hope you do.


----------



## kinghash (Jan 10, 2009)

dude I just registered an account so I could post here! I have been checking back here for the last 10 days waiting for an update on the snowryder!!! Please update!!!


----------



## GreenMachine90 (Jan 10, 2009)

:holysheep:amazing buddds, in awe, lol way to go.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Jan 12, 2009)

kinghash said:
			
		

> dude I just registered an account so I could post here! I have been checking back here for the last 10 days waiting for an update on the snowryder!!! Please update!!!



Snowryders were awesome!They just didn't get very tall.I'm gonna say I got a shy 1/2 oz out of each.These are definitely the stinkiest autos I've come across though.A super sweet skunky smell and taste.Buzz is similar to the Auto White Russian.
I started the rest of my Snowryder seeds today.Last time I didn't end up with a male so I crossed one of the Snows with an AKxKush and ended up with around 100 seeds.Gonna call them Kush SnAK's


----------



## kinghash (Jan 13, 2009)

any pictures? Ima pic ***** . I'm on my first grow, growing some snowryders planted two seeds 1 seedling came up yesterday and I'm hoping the second comes up soon


----------



## dangreen (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a couple pics of some snowryder I grew a few months ago. Hope you don't mind me posting on your thread.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Jan 14, 2009)

dangreen said:
			
		

> I have a couple pics of some snowryder I grew a few months ago. Hope you don't mind me posting on your thread.



No problem,I've been being lazy on the pics lately.Your snowryders got a lot bigger then mine.The AkxKush didn't get very big either and they were started a week apart.I wonder if I didn't do something to stunt them because everything started behind them seem normal height.We'll see with the next batches.


----------



## dangreen (Jan 14, 2009)

You should do a update's I love checking your journals.

How tight did your buds end up on the snowryders? Cause i couldn't stop them from stretching but I only ended up with 3 females out of 10. Average yields were about 20-25grams. And it was pretty fluffy but didn't bother me. I got 10 really nice Auto AK47 going right now. Harvesting some on the 18th then leave the rest another week. Also got some Auto Ak47xDiesel I just put in the soil looking forward to that.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Jan 14, 2009)

dangreen said:
			
		

> You should do a update's I love checking your journals.
> 
> How tight did your buds end up on the snowryders? Cause i couldn't stop them from stretching but I only ended up with 3 females out of 10. Average yields were about 20-25grams. And it was pretty fluffy but didn't bother me. I got 10 really nice Auto AK47 going right now. Harvesting some on the 18th then leave the rest another week. Also got some Auto Ak47xDiesel I just put in the soil looking forward to that.



They were nice and tight.Basically just a big bud with a few little branches on the side.
I've got a few things going.I've been neglecting my grow and have dead leaves everywhere on the older girls.Gonna have to spend some time on it this weekend.Next few batches are going to be devoted to seeds for outdoors this year.I'm psyched to try the autos outside


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jan 14, 2009)

Wow, such an amazing harvest Dangreen. Looks super potent!


----------



## mistisrising (Jan 15, 2009)

_


			
				time4tokin20s said:
			
		


			Next few batches are going to be devoted to seeds for outdoors this year.I'm psyched to try the autos outside

Click to expand...


_I'm in the same boat, I cant wait to see what some of these do in the great outdoors. I was thinking that since the auto white russian  takes a little longer, it might be a good candidate for that.


----------



## BigTree420 (Jan 15, 2009)

same here...did lr2 on last grow...loved the smoke but no room for them inside right now...guess they"ll all have to go outside...i wonder how much bigger they might get out there!


----------



## dangreen (Jan 15, 2009)

Lol, yea i should have like 100 Auto's going outdoors here this summer, if my seeds turn out from my auto ak47. Also gonna be pollinating Auto Ak47xDiesel once they are far enough along so I should be able to put some of them outdoors too. The Auto's I have seen outdoors seem pretty small cause they don't get as much light per day. But Im doing some Sour Diesel while those are outdoors.


----------



## Iron Lotus (Jan 15, 2009)

That is BEAUTIFUL!! :holysheep: 

Is SnowRyder an available strain at seed banks?

_Whats the best bud youve had, that gave good yeild,_
_and was quick?_

And Your grow looks great, I want to do small plants
instead of letting it get too big like I did this time... 

Keep it up mang
:fly: :48:


----------



## dangreen (Jan 16, 2009)

Iron Lotus said:
			
		

> That is BEAUTIFUL!! :holysheep:
> 
> Is SnowRyder an available strain at seed banks?
> 
> ...


Snowryder is only avalible that i know of through dope-seeds.com

Best Auto strain that gave good yeilds were Diesel Ryder.


----------



## Iron Lotus (Jan 16, 2009)

Hm, So the autos will start flowering automatically even if you are in 24/0 lighting?


----------



## Thorn (Jan 16, 2009)

lol yes iron lotus


----------



## Iron Lotus (Jan 18, 2009)

Haha, Well I would assume that you just wait to see the flowering starting then switch it to 12/12 right? 

Never ever checked out the "automatic" type seeds


----------



## time4tokin20s (Jan 18, 2009)

Iron Lotus said:
			
		

> Haha, Well I would assume that you just wait to see the flowering starting then switch it to 12/12 right?
> 
> Never ever checked out the "automatic" type seeds



No,you can flower them out till the end with 24/0 if you want.Most people run around 20/4.Due to the extra light they will finish quicker then 12/12's. Reducing to 12/12 will actually diminish a harvest with autos.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 18, 2009)

time4tokin20s said:
			
		

> No,you can flower them out till the end with 24/0 if you want.Most people run around 20/4.Due to the extra light they will finish quicker then 12/12's. Reducing to 12/12 will actually diminish a harvest with autos.


 
Why 20/4,,,could ya just go 24/0 all the way? Has anybody figured out what the best Lighting is for the best yeild with Auto's? I am going to do some Lowryders soon.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Jan 18, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> Why 20/4,,,could ya just go 24/0 all the way? Has anybody figured out what the best Lighting is for the best yeild with Auto's? I am going to do some Lowryders soon.



It seems anything after 20/4 doesn't produce extra weight or growth speed so it doesn't constitute the extra electricity.
If you haven't got your seeds yet I would suggest Dieselryders over the Lowryders.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 18, 2009)

time4tokin20s said:
			
		

> It seems anything after 20/4 doesn't produce extra weight or growth speed so it doesn't constitute the extra electricity.
> If you haven't got your seeds yet I would suggest Dieselryders over the Lowryders.


 
They were a gift from a very good Bro.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Jan 18, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> They were a gift from a very good Bro.



Right on,check out the auto guide.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32210
There are also a bunch of great auto-grow journals you might want to look at.


----------



## dangreen (Jan 19, 2009)

I like to Put my Auto's on 12/12 the last week before I cut to increase Trichome production plus I think it helps them put on more amber trichs.


----------



## uptosumpn (Jan 21, 2009)

very useful info right there dangreen...so 12/12 in the last wekk huh?


----------



## uptosumpn (Jan 28, 2009)

hey time4tokin20s... where did you get the auto ak-47xkush seeds from?? and how much did u yeild off of it dry?? and what about the quality of smoke? thanks in advance.......


----------



## tn_toker420 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey time4tokin, looks like a great grow man ! These autos are so damn awesome, i love 'em ...i'm hoping to start some auto AK's and still trying to figure out what would be another nice auto to order and from where ...if ya have any suggestions ??? i'm really considering power stout or blue streak from mdanzig ...but what do you think about a 10-12 plant grow auto grow in a 48Lx20Dx48H grow tent w/ 2ft. 4 bulb t5 lamp and 150 hps , using 2 ga. grow bags...??? sorry to butt in your journal askin' questions, just tryin' to get this up and goin before spring rolls around ya know ... again, GREAT grow man, Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN...


----------



## 88malice (Sep 13, 2009)

anyone else got autos going>


----------



## mikeybtoken (Sep 18, 2009)

WOW!!!! This site is totally frickin awesome and you guys/girls all rock. time4, that stuff is making me drool. 
I can only hope that someday I will learn to grow some stuff like that. I am just getting started on my first grow in almost 20 years. After a few years in the can I gave it up. Now I can finally LEGALLY grow my own. 
I have many many questions, but it looks like I hit a gold mine of knowledge and information here. 
This site ROCKS AND YOU ARE ALL AWSOME!!!!
MANY MANY THANKS TO ALL THAT MAKE THIS POSSIBLE!!!!


----------



## FarmToTable (Mar 13, 2012)

time4tokin20s said:
			
		

> Here we got some older Auto White Russians at various ages.The 4 Snowryders just starting to flower good.Next in size are 2 Female and 2 male AK-47 x Kush.Love the looks of these.Then there are 3 Dieselryder sprout.Gonna start some more seeds tonight.



Hey man- nice grow. Just curious what your lighting setup is here? I'm about to start my first autos, pretty stoked to try a perpetual grow. What seed bank did you use ?

Thanks man


----------

